# Spoke Thickness Question



## Bozman (Sep 23, 2009)

I have a question about the guage thickenss on spokes. Is the larger the number the thicker spoke? Is a 120 ga. spoke larger than a 105 ga. spoke? 

Also does anyone know of a source for REALLY thick spokes? I am restoring a WW2 Bicycle and need those really thick spokes. I ordered some from a US bike manufacturer in NY (you can guess the name) on August 31st and after 6-7 emails, numerous phone calls and lots of "I'm make sure they get sent out to you tomorrow" emails and assurances, I still don't have the spokes.


----------



## AntonyR (Sep 24, 2009)

Yes the higher the number, the thicker the spoke. Remember that the hub spoke hole has to match the spoke gauge size, so you have to know what you have. If you have a standard 80 gauge drilled hub and want to go larger, you have to open the holes to accept larger spokes, which takes a carbide drill bit. So decide if you want normal heavy duty spokes(105), or monster(120), then open up your hub holes. I have 105s if you need them. I just dont have nipples for them. If you can get the nipples from somewhere, I can give you a good deal on a set of HD spokes.


----------



## Bozman (Sep 28, 2009)

Anthony,

Thanks for the advice. I have received my monster 120 spokes and will try to drill out the hubs to make them fit. I tried to drill them out last weekend but obviously did not have the correct enough drill bit to enlarge the hole. I'll be going to the store to pick up a couple of carbide bits. I'll let you know how it comes out.


----------



## thimmaker (Nov 12, 2010)

I think using the term GA (guage) confuses things. A 120 spoke is actually .120 diameter (120 thousands of an inch) and is actually 10 guage. The european versions use the gage system. Like 12 guage, 13 guage, etc.


----------



## bairdco (Nov 12, 2010)

.120 _used_ to be 10g. now all spoke manufacturers claim it's 11g. 
.105 is 12g.

Husky sports carries 11 and 12... http://www.huskybicycles.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=hbs&Category_Code=spokes
their chrome isn't the best, but if you keep them away from the beach they should be fine for awhile. and they're cheap.


i've ordered from Worksman before and had no problems.

oh, and when drilling hubs, drill slow and use plenty of oil. and make sure you buy a few drill bits. hardened steel hubs are a real pain. i broke 3 bits getting through a New Departure Hub.

on the otherhand, i drilled a new shimano and it was like a knife through butter.


----------



## Herman (Nov 13, 2010)

Jerry from Memory Lane told me he uses a carbide burr instead of a drill bit to drill out hubs,runs in in reverse and goes slow,I'm pretty sure they have .120 gauge spokes also,at least in stainless steel,don't know about non stainless


----------

